# Samsung All share is blocked by Windows 10



## Yvonblaise

I read info about this before on this site :

" IE> internet options>... and Samsung was NOT listed in 'rejected editors' "

original message is : "...this editor is blocked..." while I have admin rights...
NB on the poll from a website, 57% of the people say All share is NOT compatible with Windows 10... while Samsung says it is...


----------



## etaf

All Share i Samsung media server for sharing video, photos , music across devices

Is ths a service you wish to use
What devices are you sharing with
TV, other PCs Roku, apple devices ?
if they are DLNA compatible - the they should be OK with WMP and Itunes - which I use across all my devices
And a router that has a DLNA sharing setup for music, video and picture

I just tried to install allshare on windows 10 and double clicked onthe .exe file and it says "publisher has blocked"
all though it says here
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/compatibility/CompatCenter/ProductDetailsViewer?Name=Samsung AllShare&vendor=Samsung&ModelOrVersion=2&Type=Software
its compatable

its an unsigned publisher running activeX as far a i can make out
even right clicking on the file and unblock publisher and run as admin did not work

But as you say it blocked because of the security settings on the PC
you can switch off UAC and reduce the security level allowing unknown activeX to run
But you would be at risk

Any reason you particular want this media server
as windows media player is already on the PC and should do the same

http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/5357-unblock-file-windows-10-a.html


----------



## lunarlander

Note that turning UAC off also means that Protected Mode is turned off. Windows uses Protected Mode or Integrity Levels to limit damage attacks can cause. Everything in the computer is labled with Medium Integrity while high risk programs like Internet Explorer run as low integrity. Low cannot modify Medium. And there is also a setting whereby Low cannot even read or execute Medium.


----------

